# Miller Bee Supply - Nice Woodenware



## BeeRay (Apr 12, 2006)

I just finished assembling my first order from Miller Bee Supply. I must say they have very nice frames and supers. Commercial supers have no knots and look like Select. The #1 frames have fine grained wood, fit tight and are straight. I think Miller is a notch above most of the other big suppliers in terms of the quality of their woodenware.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have 300 of their eight frame medium boxes and a hundred of their solid eight frame bottom boards. I like them a lot. Great people to do business with.


----------



## Southern Bee (Feb 23, 2008)

I ordered equipment from them last year and have been very happy with the experience. The quality is good and the customer service excellent. Most of my equipment has been from either Miller or BM and I can attest to the fact that they are compatible. Millers prices seem better than most also.


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

These guys are wonderful to deal with. I have only ordered migratory tops, screened bottom boards and entrance feeders from them but have always been top notch craftsmanship and it arrives in Texas about 3 days after ordering.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Miller Bee Supply is a service friendly company you will be pleased as I have been with their woodenware. Their bodies and supers are A+++, and their rabbited ends are superb.


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

I agree. I live about 3 miles from their shop and about 10 miles from Brushy Mtn. Both are good places with good folks, Miller's right now is cheaper. Both are always very busy when I walk in.

When I talked to Beverly Miller (part owner) I asked her how business was doing. They said last year they tripled in sales and this year was better than that. Have heard the same from Brushy Mtn. They're making millions according to latest reports.


----------

